
Booking.com to be blocked in Turkey - mrtksn
The Association of Turkish Travel Agencies(TURSAB) just announced that they won in court against Booking.com for its unfair business practices and Booking.com will be prevented from selling Turkish properties(the govt body that handles the internet censorship will be notified, usually means the offending URLs will be blocked and if that&#x27;s not possible the entire domain name will be blocked until the offending material is removed) and Booking.com is ordered to pay  2.543.992,85 TL(~1.4M USD) in damages.<p>The announcement is in Turkish and is available on the TURSAB website:  
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tursab.org.tr&#x2F;tr&#x2F;tursabdan-haberler&#x2F;genel-duyurular&#x2F;tursabdan-onemli-aciklama-tursab-tarafindan-acilan-davada-bookingcomun-haksiz-rekabet-olusturan-faaliyetlerini-durdurma-karari-verildi_15974.html
======
drallison
For some additional information: [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-turkey-
tourism-booking-idU...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-turkey-tourism-
booking-idUSKBN1701XC). The block seems to be to put in place to protect
Turkish travel agents against an effective, Internet-based, booking agency.

